
How to Work a 100-Hour Work Week – And Not Die [With Infographic] - wmharris101
http://www.fastcompany.com/3058175/lessons-learned/how-ive-learned-to-get-through-a-100-hour-workweek-in-one-piece
======
rylest14
Great article - very informative! Thanks for sharing

~~~
wmharris101
Hey rylest14- glad you liked it :)

